# Surfactants



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Is it ever not ok to add a NIS to a spray? It seems like it would always be beneficial. Thoughts?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If it's above 80-85F I would not recommend using it as it can give you some temporary browning on the grass.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

At $19/gal, NIS is cheap. If it helps some of these expensive products to be more effective then I'm all for it.

What about with pest applications like spraying for mosquitos or general pest control?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What is it that causes the browning?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Is it ever not ok to add a NIS to a spray? It seems like it would always be beneficial. Thoughts?


It's simple. Follow the manufactures instructions on the label. If it calls for an adjuvant then add it. If not skip it.

Manufacturers of these chemicals (herbicides) have done extensive R&D.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nobody here follows manufacturers instructions 100%. Ever. Just because it doesn't say it on the label doesn't mean that it couldn't be beneficial. The manufacturer could have left out something to save costs or to simply make you use more of the product....happens all of the time.

The reason that I'm asking is that because repeated, confirmable user results trump manufacturer's instructions every time. I can read a label, I'm asking is to pick the minds of those that have real life experience and know better than I.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I follow the label with surfactants. With some products, it will harm instead of help.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Nobody here follows manufacturers instructions 100%. Ever. Just because it doesn't say it on the label doesn't mean that it couldn't be beneficial. The manufacturer could have left out something to save costs or to simply make you use more of the product....happens all of the time.
> 
> The reason that I'm asking is that because repeated, confirmable user results trump manufacturer's instructions every time. I can read a label, I'm asking is to pick the minds of those that have real life experience and know better than I.


I do this commercially and follow the label 100% of the time. *In fact it's the law*

They (the manufacturer) have a vested interest in the performance of their product so an honest effort during their research and trials is worth it for them. If I buy their product and follow the recommendations on the label but get poor results I won't buy it again.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Surfactants can turn selectives into non-selectives depending on what it is, environmental and plant conditions and how the desirable plants are intended to metabolize the selective. For some herbicides, certain surfactants are antagonists (as an example, many oil based adjuvants reduce gly effectiveness). As others have indicated, it's not as simple as just always use a surfactant. Follow the labels or do your own testing.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Good to know, thank you Keith!


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Is it ever not ok to add a NIS to a spray? It seems like it would always be beneficial. Thoughts?


Yeah, if the product states not to use it.

Note: I did not read the other response before I posted.


----------

